# Culture overkill?



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

I didn't think I was going overboard with my fly cultures but after reading a few posts from other people I'm thinking maybe I am. Right now I've got 17 frogs. I was making 4 cultures of melanos per week, and just changed to one every other day. Could I be feeding way to much at each feeding? I used to think I might not have enough flies but I think I might have been losing a lot of flies to cultures booming too much and not getting thinned out by feeding before the flies start dying in them. My solution was more cultures but perhaps I just need to feed more evenly from the different cultures?

What does eveyrone think...4-5/week for 17 frogs too much?

Ken


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

i only need 3 cultures a month for 11 frogs


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

frogparty said:


> i only need 3 cultures a month for 11 frogs


Wow...hmm. Compared to that I"m making enough cultures for the entire state of Texas.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I make 3 cultures weekly for 4 darts, one wingless melano, one glider melano, and one hydei. I feed excess flies to my smaller tree frogs.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I make 2 melos a week but usually end up only using one for 4 imis, 3 lamasi, 3 juvi-adultsized leucs. I feed smaller portions daily which ensures that they are getting a few flies with supplements before the flies go and clean themselves off.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

For me very very small collection of 2 Terribs, I have 2 Hydeii and 2 Funebris cultures going.

And whenever I have some spare media and booming cultures I split them and make more.

Better to have more than not enough In my opinion.

Richie


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

R1ch13 said:


> Better to have more than not enough In my opinion.
> 
> Richie




couldn't agree more


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

4 cultures for 17 frogs doesnt sound overkill to me at all. I have 3 old cultures and 3 new cultures for 4 imitators at all times. I would much rather throw out cultures or kill them off than not have enough should a couple of my cultures crash. 

Given that fruit flies are SOOO CHEAP to make, the insurance from having extra cultures is invaluable. 

-Matt


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We use the 1 culture/3 frogs rule.

I don't think you're making to many. You could bump it up to 6 just to be on the safe side. I would rather toss cultures, than scramble to find some.

If you're concerned about your cultures blooming and getting overcrowded, you can just dump off the first bloom. We do this regularely with Hydei. It does get crowded in the first day or two. They keep coming. 

It's also nice to have some extra on hand, just in case a frogger friend runs into trouble.

As mentioned earlier, they're dirt cheap to make too.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you're ok. I make 3 melano and 1 hydei weekly. You've seen my collection and it keeps me pretty safe. Although I'm considering 4 melano a week soon.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I dump them outside as needed so they don't get too crowded, otherwise it seems they all die out at once and I'm back to square one, sorta...I notice that I tend to overfeed when my cultures are bursting, I'm working on that bad habit..but like many have stated it is better to have too many. 

Thom O.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have 60+ adult frogs and well over 100 counting my grow outs and froglets. I make 6 cultures a week and can't seem to feed them all out. I feed pretty heavy daily, and even feed extras to my fish. I even dump some of my flies out as well. I think that location, media, temp & humidity, as well as many other factors play into how many cultures each person has to make.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

As many stated....I always think its better to have more than less.
I have 4-5 wingless melanos going for 5 adult frogs and 5 juvies.
As Thom O. stated I feel sometimes I overfeed when they boom as well.
Lisa, you have a good point about the location, media, temp & humidity, and other factors.


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I definitely would rather have too many than not enough. I just started doing the everyday cultures and I'm adding 3 more frogs in a few weeks so we'll see how that goes.

Ken


----------

